# 2012 Eco Manual Transmission Feel



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just took delivery of a brand new 2012 Cruze Eco with the manual transmission, Is it normal for the 1st,2nd and 3rd gears to feel a little "tight" when new and it will gradually go away or should I worry...doesn't feel like a grind just more of a tighter drop into gear.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AVCruze12 said:


> I just took delivery of a brand new 2012 Cruze Eco with the manual transmission, Is it normal for the 1st,2nd and 3rd gears to feel a little "tight" when new and it will gradually go away or should I worry...doesn't feel like a grind just more of a tighter drop into gear.[/QUOTE
> 
> If it feels notchy. A little hard to go into gear than it is normal people on here have found changing fluid helps amsoil is a good brand to use.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Tight as in difficult to get into gear? Give it a few hundred miles and a few dozen shifts to break in. Go easy on the clutch for the first few thousand miles, they've proven tempermental if launched hard during the first few thousand miles. The engine wants to be broken in hard, to seat the rings well, so let it see 5000 RPM under 75% throttle regularly during the first thousand miles you own it. Make sure the car is rolling and accelerate hard, letting off when shifting. 

If you get a 1-2 grind at 5000 RPM, change the transmission fluid. Better fluid will eliminate that grind, and cut down on the 4th gear rattle. I like the Amsoil Synchromesh in my Eco's transmission. Others have had success with GL4 75w-90 gear oil.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for the info, I remember using syncromesh in a ford escort zx2 I serviced when the complaint was hard shifts and it helped alot..Will this void the warranty as far as GM is concerned?


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Check GM's spec in the owners manual.

My m/t eco has 26k miles.
It seems fine after stupid (me) discovered the shifter was spring loaded and goes to the 2-3 gate upon hitting neutral.

I cannot rush the 1-2 shift either.
Acts like I let the clutch out early.

New trans dope for me soon.
The Amsiol should reduce drag as I "think" it's synthetic.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

2013 here with only 200 miles, shifter is very smooth.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AVCruze12 said:


> I just took delivery of a brand new 2012 Cruze Eco with the manual transmission, Is it normal for the 1st,2nd and 3rd gears to feel a little "tight" when new and it will gradually go away or should I worry...doesn't feel like a grind just more of a tighter drop into gear.




AVCruze12,
I would like to congratulate you on your Cruze!! I would also like to welcome you to the forum! You will find a lot of great information here for your Cruze. If you feel that your Cruze is not shifting properly I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on this. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The Amsoil lubricants in question are full synthetic lubes.


----------

